# Ouch Again!



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 23, 2008)

This one is not to bad to watch. 

[yt]KnZ_1X_Nqu8[/yt]


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 23, 2008)

Man that had to hurt like hell.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 23, 2008)

I suck in ground fighting, but the first time I picked up a more skilled smaller person, there words were "oh God!". I just set them down nicely and they let go, and I got up and the next couple went. 

I acn imagine that hurt like heck


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 23, 2008)

Rich Parsons said:


> I suck in ground fighting, but the first time I picked up a more skilled smaller person, there words were "oh God!". I just set them down nicely and they let go, and I got up and the next couple went.
> 
> I acn imagine that hurt like heck




Yes Rich I can imagine them saying "oh God!".  I actually have been picked up and slammed a few times.  Fortunately, someone came along and said to me "hey stupid" if they pick you up that far let go with your feet and stand.  After that I have not been slammed again! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  However, I think everyone needs that slamming experience to wake up and smell the roses so to speak!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 23, 2008)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Yes Rich I can imagine them saying "oh God!". I actually have been picked up and slammed a few times. Fortunately, someone came along and said to me "hey stupid" if they pick you up that far let go with your feet and stand. After that I have not been slammed again!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Well the funny thing is that no one there that day has staid attached once I get up to my knees. I guess some people learn faster than others.

Of course I had slammed them all from about a foot crouch, so I think they could make the connection.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 23, 2008)

Ouch!


----------



## qewwd (Nov 28, 2008)

not a bad show


----------



## SA_BJJ (Nov 29, 2008)

What a dick...if that turd had any skill he wouldnt have had to slam him like that.  Then he just walks away like everything is cool.


----------



## Lisa (Nov 30, 2008)

*ATTENTION ALL USERS:

This thread has been brought forward to the moderating team.  I would just like to take this opportunity to point out the Martial Talk is a friendly forum and I am asking you all to remember that when making your posts.  Please be aware of the words you are using and that we are dealing with written context and emotion can not be seen, therefore, it is easy to misconstrue what you really are trying to say.

Thank all,

Lisa Deneka
MT Assistant Admin.*


----------



## Andrew Green (Nov 30, 2008)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Yes Rich I can imagine them saying "oh God!".  I actually have been picked up and slammed a few times.  Fortunately, someone came along and said to me "hey stupid" if they pick you up that far let go with your feet and stand.  After that I have not been slammed again!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I tend to agree, the first rule in any fight sport is "Protect yourself at all times", if you let someone pick you up like that, and don't release your hold to avoid getting slammed it is a very bad habit.

The slam may have been against the rules, in which case the guy doing it is also at fault, but not letting go when you are getting lifted up like that?  You're slamming yourself...  Did he expect the guy to put him down nicely and tap out if he didn't release?


----------



## Andrew Green (Nov 30, 2008)

SA_BJJ said:


> What a dick...if that turd had any skill he wouldnt have had to slam him like that.  Then he just walks away like everything is cool.



Rules dictate a fight.  If slams where allowed then he did exactly what he should have and won the match with that move.  If it was against the rules then it was very poor sportsmanship and he should be kicked out of the tournament.

The bottom guy has a responsibility to protect himself.

If it was a boxing fight and one guy put his hands behind his back and stuck his chin out, then got Knocked out would you blame the guy that hit him?  He made the mistake, if the punch that knocked him out was a legal punch then it was fair.  If it was a kick, then not so much...


----------



## SA_BJJ (Dec 1, 2008)

Andrew Green said:


> Rules dictate a fight. If slams where allowed then he did exactly what he should have and won the match with that move. If it was against the rules then it was very poor sportsmanship and he should be kicked out of the tournament.
> 
> The bottom guy has a responsibility to protect himself.
> 
> If it was a boxing fight and one guy put his hands behind his back and stuck his chin out, then got Knocked out would you blame the guy that hit him? He made the mistake, if the punch that knocked him out was a legal punch then it was fair. If it was a kick, then not so much...


 
No, but to slam a guy on his head in a JJ match in my opinion is poor etiqette.  Shows that he had no skill to reverse or escape the position using technique.


----------



## Andrew Green (Dec 1, 2008)

SA_BJJ said:


> No, but to slam a guy on his head in a JJ match in my opinion is poor etiqette.  Shows that he had no skill to reverse or escape the position using technique.




Providing it was within the rules, I'd say his technique was quite efficient.

If it was outside of the rules its got nothing to do with technique.

Rules mean everything, if this was MMA we wouldn't be having this discussion as it would have been a clean KO.

It's not nice, and certainly not something that a person should do to their training partners, but in a competition where slams are legal, slamming a person is part of the game.

A submission where the other guy can get out simply by standing up and slamming you is not a very good submission, he did not have sufficient control of his opponent.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 1, 2008)

Andrew Green said:


> Providing it was within the rules



There needs to be an overarching rule (or ethic) of "but if it would maim the other guy, don't do it" in any sport. Things can still go wrong, but a move can be legal yet unreasonably dangerous. When I wrestled there was a "potentially dangerous" rule with some weasel room.


----------



## Andrew Green (Dec 1, 2008)

arnisador said:


> There needs to be an overarching rule (or ethic) of "but if it would maim the other guy, don't do it" in any sport. Things can still go wrong, but a move can be legal yet unreasonably dangerous. When I wrestled there was a "potentially dangerous" rule with some weasel room.




Putting a triangle on someone when they are standing up is potentially dangerous to yourself 

Carlos Newton has a loss to Matt Hughes from a very similar situation, except he actually choked Hughes out, Hughes fell and Newton got KOed, Hughes got credit for the win.

Once the guy is standing, there really is no "nice" way to put them down, they are going to come down hard if they don't protect themself.

In a Judo match if someone throws you and you don't react properly, do something dumb you can very easily get hurt, you are expected to protect yourself, and the other guy expects you to protect yourself.


----------



## SA_BJJ (Dec 2, 2008)

Andrew Green said:


> Putting a triangle on someone when they are standing up is potentially dangerous to yourself
> 
> Carlos Newton has a loss to Matt Hughes from a very similar situation, except he actually choked Hughes out, Hughes fell and Newton got KOed, Hughes got credit for the win.
> 
> ...


 Dude there is a HUGE difference between a JJ match and an MMA match...


----------



## Andrew Green (Dec 2, 2008)

SA_BJJ said:


> Dude there is a HUGE difference between a JJ match and an MMA match...



Yup.

But that doesn't change the fact that if slams are legal under the rules, then they are legal.  It also doesn't change the fact that when someone stands up and you are attacked to their head you should let go because you aren't going to go down softly, even if you manage to finish the choke.

To me it looked like he was trying to rip himself out of the choke, not pick the guy up, but the bottom guy held on and tried to finish with him standing, something that is not going to end well.... ever.


----------



## zDom (Dec 3, 2008)

Martial sports, to me, are just an end to a means: improving your ability to defend yourself.

In that light, the guy who got slammed chose poorly. How much worse would this have been on asphalt, on concrete? 

Unwise, I think, to try to win a game in a way that places yourself in peril. If he picked that "strategy" in self defense it could have been fatal instead of a painful lesson.


----------

